# Aria and Constipation



## kiwican (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
I started Aria on raw food about a week ago. She now seems quite constipated. Any ideas ? She started on chicken backs, and we've now moved on to skinless wings. I'm trying not to give her too many bones, as I understand that can be a source of constipation issues.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's probably too much bone. I would leave the skin on, and give her a boneless meal. Wings and back are both extremely bony.


----------

